# Conformation Critique



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

Okay so i posted about this in another section...wrong one i guess lol

So here is April she is 18 months old, 12h....she measurs too be 14-41.1 h grown. I have owned her since she was 4 months old she is a quarter horse. I would like too use her for trail riding but i would really love too do barrel racing with her. What do you think of her conformation for this?

Oh sorry for the muddy feet! lol I also have a video im posting of her.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

She sure is a cute fuzzball! To tell you anything, we need to have pictures of the horse from the side, standing with her legs even.

As a side note, please adjust her rope halter so the noseband isn't over her sensitive bones and the crown pieces are behind her ears, like this (sorry it's so huge!):


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

Im sorry her hope halter is oo big! DSo it kept sliding down. Here is a video if this helps


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

she looks good from what i can see! looks like she has a nice short back , good legs from what i can see but its kinda hard to tell. relly nice shoulder good hip, i think she should mature nicely! good luck!!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I am glad I looked at the video. These photos are so bad.. (sorry) and do not do this nice little horse justice. Take the photo with the horse on the level, with a non competing back ground. Front leg closest to you needs to be straight.. hind leg closest to you with the back of the hind cannon perpendicular to the ground and the point of hock below the point of buttock. Legs away from you should be behind with space to the knees (front) and ahead with space to the hocks. Photographer needs to stand opposite the horse's point of hip. 

You need 3 people to photograph a horse. One to handle the horse and set him up, one to get the horse looking forward with ears forward, and the photographer to take the photo! 

I only say this because you have a NICE horse here and these photos make her look so poor. She is NOT a poor horse at all!

She has lovely low hocks and her hocks are big and roomy. She has a short back and nice front legs. She has a dip behind her withers and a rather large hay belly.. looks like she could use a higher quality hay and when she matures she will need to work on hills and caveletti to strenghten her abdominal muscles and lift and relax her top line. Very common for a young horse this age, so not to worry about it. 

She also looks to have a lovely disposition and a good eye. I like your horse a lot.. but get some better photos. Spend time and get enough help and do a nice job. She deserves it!


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

*April*



Elana said:


> I am glad I looked at the video. These photos are so bad.. (sorry) and do not do this nice little horse justice. Take the photo with the horse on the level, with a non competing back ground. Front leg closest to you needs to be straight.. hind leg closest to you with the back of the hind cannon perpendicular to the ground and the point of hock below the point of buttock. Legs away from you should be behind with space to the knees (front) and ahead with space to the hocks. Photographer needs to stand opposite the horse's point of hip.
> 
> You need 3 people to photograph a horse. One to handle the horse and set him up, one to get the horse looking forward with ears forward, and the photographer to take the photo!
> 
> ...


 


Thank you! I will get some help this weekend and take better pics of her! She is a very sweet girl! So at what age should we start putting someone on her back, and walking her around. I have a very tiny sister lol she is about 5'1 and around 99 pounds.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I would not sit on her until she is 2 and a half. That is me. I would be ground driving her (long lines) and large cricles lunging. Ground driving is great. You walk miles behind the horse and go everywhere. The horse wears the saddle and a side pull or snaffle (mullen mouth preferred). Start in a fenced in area so she gets used to the long lines (and you get used to them too). She needs to not panic if a line gets under her tail etc. 

When she has mastered long lines in a safe fenced area, start taking her out for long walks on trails and such. Lots of hills. You will be in great shape and she will learn about the world and you will learn hugely about her.

Unless your sister is 'of age' I strongly object to children being used as "crash test dummies' on horses in training. 

After months of long lines and teach this horse how to use herself without weight on her back, you start riding her yourself (at 2.5 years she should be OK). 

Again.. take it slow. Better to go slow and lay a good foundation than go too fast and have to hit the Undo and Redo buttons.


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

I like her, she's decent, my colt is supposed to get about 14.3 and he is much shorter than her  or maybe it just seems like he's so short to me because most of my horses are 15 h or bigger. Except for sassy, she's 14.2 ANYWHO, cute little fluff ball. For barrels you want good beefy gaskins and good butt! You want that takeoff and turning. She seems to have a nice short back which is GREAT for turning  cute little girl!


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

missnashvilletime said:


> I like her, she's decent, my colt is supposed to get about 14.3 and he is much shorter than her  or maybe it just seems like he's so short to me because most of my horses are 15 h or bigger. Except for sassy, she's 14.2 ANYWHO, cute little fluff ball. For barrels you want good beefy gaskins and good butt! You want that takeoff and turning. She seems to have a nice short back which is GREAT for turning  cute little girl!


 
How old is he? My hay guy keeps telling me how small she is, and shes not growing. So i was pretty freaked out that she was gunna be pony size lol until i did the string test ans it put her at JUST 14.1. I just hope she does get that size or i will be pretty sad.


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

the string test gave me 14.3 for him and I wanna say he's 12 hands? I'll measure him tomorrow for a better answer if I remember


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

How tall is she right now?
*just realized you posted her height haha ^^'


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

011.jpg picture by MissNashvilleTime - Photobucket Here's a pic


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

She is 12h. He is Super cute! I love his color!


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

Ok, just measured him; he is 55 inches which divided by 4 gave me 13.3 hands; I was very surprised and I think I must have done something wrong? Hahah he just looks so short to me! lol  Anyways, in my experience they will not really show any growth and then go through a growth spurt. She may be a late bloomer  My 3 year old is 15.1 and still going; she's estimated to grow to 16.1 or so so she'll be my tall horse .


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

Okay i was out taking pics of everyone in the snow. April was standing SO pretty. Are these pics better then the last bunch? She is now pretty close too 12.3h. Do you think she has a barrel racing type? lol i know we wont know till shes older if she really has the heart for it, but if she is not built for it.....she will be a good old trail horse.lol I will still need too get help too take really good pics but everyones too busy too help lol


----------

